# Business idea based on technology to produce gas from cows dung



## Nicky (16 Aug 2008)

Dear friends,
I have an idea and technology procedure how to produce gas from cows dung, however the manure should be suplied constantly at least from 150-200 cows,
I had a look at Irish Farmers Assosiation website, but there is nothing.
Has anybody know a farmer who has more that 150 cows and does not use the dung at all or where can I find any information about that, please
Thanks in advance 
Nicky


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

Why not put and advertisement in the _Farmer's Journal _for interested farmers or something like that?

Is your idea ?


----------



## Nicky (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

Thanks ClubMan,
I've just made it on IrishFarming.ie website, the idea is quit old and some farmers around the world use an equipment to produce gas from cow dung,
I have been on the one farm, that impressed me, the farm heates themself and also small village beside and there is no smell of dung at all!
I have a film and pictures about it.
Just need to know do irish farmers use the technology ?
Thanks


----------



## mathepac (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

Hhmmm. Methane gas - cows have it in abundance - as well as other places!


----------



## iggy (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

Big pat on the back for Nicky!..only joking.


----------



## moneygrower (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

why not get onto one of the researchers on farming programmes in RTE, they could do a slot on you to get people interested. Not sure most farmers are great on the internet.


----------



## thomasmc01 (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

sounds like a pefect topic for local radio stations that appeal to many rural people, galway bay fm, mid-west radio, clare fm etc..also suggest [broken link removed] farming college mountbellew, galway...they would be producing the forward thinking, technically minded farmers you need


----------



## Mr Tayto (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*



> Not sure most farmers are great on the internet.


 
Living in them there thatched cottages and the like


----------



## S.L.F (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*

and pigs in the parlour


----------



## ClubMan (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: cows dung*



S.L.F said:


> and pigs in the parlour


To power the telly?


----------



## Tippy (20 Aug 2008)

I’m not a farmer but from a farming background so know a bit about the industry. I have also thought of ideas similar to your, but did not know the technology existed. I have never heard of any farmer doing anything like this, but have read something about the dung being dried and compressed into pellets and burned to create heat and then could be used to create electricity, but this is not widely done in Ireland.  


When ever you are changing the form of energy as in from dung to gas, you most look carefully to see if there is much net energy because often the energy for processing will eliminate all or most of the energy you get as a result. I think that may be the reason that things like this is not widespread.


----------



## Tippy (20 Aug 2008)

Oh i forgot to say farms of around 200 cows would be quite large, so you would have to look around the south, south-east and east of the country to find them, i think an add in a local paper would be a good idea.
All farmers use the cow dung, it is spread on the fields. Getting a consent supply you would have to get it from more than one farm as in the summer cows are out in the fields so there is no dung collected. In the winter when they are in sheds the dung is stored to be spread in the summer. You could take it from these storage tanks.


----------



## Nicky (20 Aug 2008)

Thank you Tippy,
I sent email to IrishFarming Assosiation nothing got back yet, I tnink it is better to contact farmers directly who are intrested to rid of cow dung or to use it for producing energy. I can not believe that no farmers use the techonology in Ireland, also that should be highly supported by Goverment
anyone know a farmer forum or how to contact them directly, please ?
Nicky


----------



## CoService (20 Aug 2008)

This is thinking outside the box! 

Nice job!!!


----------



## Nicky (20 Aug 2008)

Thanks CoServise, ClubMan and everyone, I'l try to do that all my best, God help me please


----------



## Nicky (23 Aug 2008)

a business partner is needed, must be believed in the idea, thanks, Nicky


----------



## Vanilla (24 Aug 2008)

Try the ICMSA, the Farmers Journal, if not an article then an advert. Or try your local newspaper- what area are you in? For eg Clare Champion, Clare people, Limerick Leader, Kerrys Eye, Kerryman etc etc. Possibly MACRA or ICA?

It's really not a new idea as you know. CHP is used widely.


----------



## Nicky (24 Aug 2008)

Thanks Vanilla,
I made some research and there are only 5 plants in Ireland producing biogas compare to 3500 in Germany for eg, also € 81000 has been spend on research, but nothing has been done, also there is 30 % of expenses is grant from Government and there is EU support as well, germany manufacturers produce and install equipment for €1-1.5 mln and there is from 2 months to 1.5 years to install it, irihs farmers just should be intrested and believed in that, I think, perhaps I do not know something what stops them to do that
Regards
Nicky


----------



## Mercenary (24 Aug 2008)

good idea. i think.. especcialy if it can bring you money... I may know where to find few cows


----------



## oreilly21 (26 Aug 2008)

thats one for the dragons den i think!! 

Theo Paphitis and the boys will back you surely!!


----------



## Nicky (26 Aug 2008)

The boigas plant can produces fertilizers at the same time, that has demand by farmers


----------



## Mercenary (26 Aug 2008)

try contacting some business angels,they may be interested in this idea,and have the right ammount of money... Otherwise i see no option then forget about this idea.. Or create large company with something like 35shareholders to get right ammount of money , because as far as i see this will require LOT of money..


----------

